# Christmas Centrepiece



## Arana (22 Dec 2019)

Been growing this in for a Xmas table centrepiece that's a bit different from the norm, just needs some tinsel and fairy lights now


----------



## Andy Taylor (22 Dec 2019)

Mind if i ask, what plants are they?


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2019)

Andy Taylor said:


> Mind if i ask, what plants are they?



Yes of course there is:

Hygrophila pinnatifida at the back.
Fittonia Red on the left and Fittonia White on the right.
Kyoto dotted around and some Hydrocotyle tripartita just stating to run around and climb over the small rock at the front.


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Dec 2019)

How do you keep the humidity up for the fittonia? Covering?


----------



## Arana (30 Dec 2019)

Aqua360 said:


> How do you keep the humidity up for the fittonia? Covering?



I only covered it for the first 2 weeks its been uncovered for a couple of months now without any issues.


----------

